# Marc-Andre Souchay: Violin concerto



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

A very interesting unknown *violin concerto* by German composer Marc-Andre Souchay (1906-1991) is now available in full score from my website (and also a short sound snippet to listen to and a biography)! Please check out and share!

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/marc-andre-souchay/

Best,
Tobias


----------

